# Maytag washer motor model # S67PXHEH-7631



## Cherierae62 (Apr 6, 2017)

My washer stopped agitating. It was in need of a driver belt. I asked a friend for help and he put the belts on.
My problem is that i decided to disconnect the wires from the cicuit box that sits on the washer motor. I found a metal clip loose in the motor and i am pretty sure that it somehow attachs to the circuit box but i can't figure out how. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Cherierae62 (Apr 6, 2017)

This is the metal piece i found loose in the motor. Can anyone tell me how to reattach it?


----------

